# Pure rp lines



## Frozenmouse (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone else stuck with their pure rp lines and completely looked past the jag option , seems all that is out their are jags and jag sibs for sale at the moment.
Would love to see any pure RP lines of jungles or coastals. i remember someone had some killer RP prossies on here a few years ago.


----------



## damian83 (Jul 1, 2012)

+1

For the rp prossies


----------



## congo_python (Jul 1, 2012)

Here you go - RP Prossy Male and my RP Jungle male aswell.


----------



## Rampant (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys I had a couple of pure coastals pop up in my clutch this year that look pretty close to jags in my opinion not sure where they came from as parents aren't reduced patterns must have skipped a generation I'm not sure how to upload pics as on a ipad I'm happy where they are all at feeding wise now so all up for sale.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 1, 2012)

RP? sorry stupid here. .....python?

also Prossy?


----------



## Dash667 (Jul 1, 2012)

We have some RP Prossies and some fantastic RP tully jungles, both bought from Snake_Whisperer (Aaron) with the sole intent of producing pure RP lines! Hopefully we will get some stunners, and judging from last years holdbacks we have high hopes!


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozimid said:


> RP? sorry stupid here. .....python?
> 
> also Prossy?



rp- reduced patterned
prossie- proserpine (locale) coastal


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanking u


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jul 1, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> Has anyone else stuck with their pure rp lines and completely looked past the jag option , seems all that is out their are jags and jag sibs for sale at the moment.
> Would love to see any pure RP lines of jungles or coastals. i remember someone had some killer RP prossies on here a few years ago.




My Obee x Tully RP's bred by Roger Lester, being paired this year, fingers crossed


----------



## whyme (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey frozenmouse, I'm looking at giving it a go soon.


----------



## Jarden (Jul 2, 2012)

Pure RP Tully Jungle


----------



## thals (Jul 2, 2012)

Here are a pair of Atherton Jungles I plan to pair up once the boy gains a bit more size, female is ready to go! hehe

Male



Female



And here's just another random little jungle girl from the collection


----------



## whyme (Jul 2, 2012)

thals said:


> Here are a pair of Atherton Jungles I plan to pair up once the boy gains a bit more size, female is ready to go! hehe
> 
> Male
> View attachment 257794
> ...



OOhhhhh, very nice!!!


----------



## Vixen (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep - no jags for me, and I don't ever plan on getting into them either.

Here's some of my Proserpines! ( have some hatchies for sale at the moment  )


----------



## Kitah (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure if this is 'reduced' enough, but a prossie from Vixen. I have a male and female so far.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 2, 2012)

She is looking great =D


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 2, 2012)

Some stunning examples in this thread!! 

Here are some of mine that i consider Reduced Pattern. First 3 pics are RP Coastals, 4th & 5th are RP/hypo Coastals and 5th is RP Jungle.

Cheers


----------



## Kitah (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd never even consider a jag- ethically they don't sit right with me. But these pure RP animals are stunning  RP coastals, jungles, and I've seen photos on here before of some gorgeous RP darwins as well. Will definitely keep watching this thread


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 3, 2012)

So how does an RP differ from a Jag? Sorry I thought RPs were Jags.


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 3, 2012)

Heres a pair that have been going at quite a bit already this season! (female on the left is in shed and is normally a bit brighter than this) Should be good and a pic of a a 6 month old i have posted before but he's nice so what the hey...up he goes again. Most of what i will be producing this season will be RP jungles and should be real nice...i'm excited.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 3, 2012)

These reduced pattern animals also don't have the neurological problems jags are known to have (yet people continue to produce them) Jags also seem to be cross bred to every other morelia now too- so who knows what you're getting... These RPs are pure, and some are locality specific. 

you might have been thinking of RPM/reduced pattern morph which is the same thing as a jag.


----------



## david63 (Jul 3, 2012)

Great looking RPs Jamesjr - that first one has an axanthic look to it as well!



jamesjr said:


> Some stunning examples in this thread!!
> 
> Here are some of mine that i consider Reduced Pattern. First 3 pics are RP Coastals, 4th & 5th are RP/hypo Coastals and 5th is RP Jungle.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure if these would classify enough to be RP but I'm hoping to get there with this pair...


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is one of my darwin carpets from last year


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 3, 2012)

goyathlay2 said:


> This is one of my darwin carpets from last year
> View attachment 257874



Is this a recent pic?


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes just took it


----------



## Rissi (Jul 3, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> My Obee x Tully RP's bred by Roger Lester, being paired this year, fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 257675



These are gorgeous!


----------



## Dash667 (Jul 3, 2012)

First two are our new RP Prossies, bred by Joel Faustino and the second two are our RP Ivory Tullys, female in the 3rd photo bred by Roger Lester and the male in the last is by cutting edge morelia, old photos though, will have to take some new ones once they stop 'cuddling'


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 3, 2012)

Did not expect this much of a reply , it's good to know there is some high quality rp animals around.Does anyone have any rp black and yellow jungles or those rp darwin cross prossies that were around a while back , they were also impressive.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 3, 2012)

wasgij said:


> Rob, pm sent.
> 
> Redink, beautiful! Best of luck with the pairing!



Thanks mate...

His pattern with abit more yellow than black (I like the circles)





Her colour in the yellow (love how yellow she is)






And I'll have myself "my" perfect jungle python... we gotta have goals in this hobby right 
I hatch one of those and I'm a very happy camper. It may take a while but I'll get there.....


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 3, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> And I'll have myself "my" perfect jungle python..


Dam close to my perfect jungle too!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are some of mine.. All 100% pure jungles and Tablelands carpets.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 3, 2012)

goyathlay2 said:


> Yes just took it



Nice, how old is it?


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jul 3, 2012)

It is 8 months old it was a slow starter but now hes a good eater


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know if this girl of mine would qualify, but she does have some nice colours and a great line all the way from her head down to her spine.
My Wenlock Jungle, Locki. I'd love to get hold of a Wenlock RP for her.







Vixen said:


> Yep - no jags for me, and I don't ever plan on getting into them either.
> 
> Here's some of my Proserpines! ( have some hatchies for sale at the moment  )


Stunners Keyarna, any of them related to the ones I'm getting from you?


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 3, 2012)

really nice rp's so far. Red-Ink, good luck with the pairing, they should produce some great jungles


----------



## moussaka (Jul 3, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Here you go - RP Prossy Male and my RP Jungle male aswell.



That Prossie...Wow. Just wow. O_O


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 3, 2012)

Some fantastic RP _Morelias_ on here... anybody working with RP _Antaresias_?


----------



## Vixen (Jul 3, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> Stunners Keyarna, any of them related to the ones I'm getting from you?



Thank you - and yes, the two adults are the parents of your little one's, and the hatchling curled up into a ball is a sibling. =)


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 3, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here are some of mine.. All 100% pure jungles and Tablelands carpets.


Your black and yellow jungles with the wide dorsal stripe are awesome


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 3, 2012)

Cheers Frozenmouse, here is a Striped Tablelands and another shot of my super-line.










Just for the RP Antaresia fans..


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 3, 2012)

sunlight shot, not sure if you call this RP, sorry they are looking dull as they are both due for shed. (pure jungles)


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 4, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> sunlight shot, not sure if you call this RP, sorry they are looking dull as they are both due for shed.


They are awesome i am not sure if they lean towards the normal idea of rp but who cares , they are heading towards zebra looking.


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is another pic of an RP jungle of mine bred by Paramount at ~1 year old. Its a bit of an older pic and this particular guy has developed very nicely since and is now a real bright mustard yellow. The father is a sibling of the male from my 50_50/RP pair i put up a few posts back and it seems this particular line (originally from R.Lester) has the propensity to produce very RP individuals rivaling some of the best Jags out there at the moment IMO. Check out the R1 and BW clutches on Paramount's website to see what i mean.

Cheers


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 258003
View attachment 258004

RP??? Or just pure bas**rd?? He is a very calculating python, I was looking at putting him over my RP female next season if all goes well. Most horrible python I own, been tempted to feed him to one of my BHP's on more than one occassion..........


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 4, 2012)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 5, 2012)

Dash667 said:


> View attachment 257876
> View attachment 257877
> View attachment 257878
> View attachment 257879
> ...



Looking forward to seeing the Prossie bubs!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 5, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> Here is another pic of an RP jungle of mine bred by Paramount at ~1 year old. Its a bit of an older pic and this particular guy has developed very nicely since and is now a real bright mustard yellow. The father is a sibling of the male from my 50_50/RP pair i put up a few posts back and it seems this particular line (originally from R.Lester) has the propensity to produce very RP individuals rivaling some of the best Jags out there at the moment IMO. Check out the R1 and BW clutches on Paramount's website to see what i mean.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 257966


+ 1 their RPs are awesome very nice. It is hard to tell the RPs from the RPMs


----------



## Dash667 (Jul 5, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Prossie bubs!



Me too! They've been very 'friendly' the last few days


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 6, 2012)

A bit of an rp jungle yet to show some color.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 6, 2012)

The RP B&W jungle in my avatar is a line I am working on, putting her back with one of her sons this season. Have a couple of nice hold backs as well. This should produce some cracking animals in the next couple of generations, looking forward to seeing what some selective breeding can achieve with these.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 8, 2012)

A couple of hypos, posted these pics before, need to take some new ones.


----------



## smithson (Jul 8, 2012)

TrueBlue said:


> A couple of hypos, posted these pics before, need to take some new ones.


wow is all i can say i wish i can have a hatchie off 1 of them they are mean az


----------



## stimigex (Jul 8, 2012)

TrueBlue said:


> A couple of hypos, posted these pics before, need to take some new ones.


Quality as usual Rob!
There are a lot of keepers that havent seen good quality Hypo's before and this will open their eyes a little


----------



## smithson (Jul 8, 2012)

stimigex said:


> Quality as usual Rob!
> There are a lot of keepers that havent seen good quality Hypo's before and this will open their eyes a litle



to rite stimigex there the best i have seen 
trueblue these are smashing!!!!!!


----------



## wasgij (Jul 8, 2012)

Will never get sick of them mate, just stunning



TrueBlue said:


> A couple of hypos, posted these pics before, need to take some new ones.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 8, 2012)

Absolutely stunning Rob!
Never get sick of seeing your Hypos.
As discussed, Damian & I are still super keen on a Trio when you have some to spare for us.

Cheers Kelly

Reduced Pattern Striped Blonde Macs:


----------



## Rampant (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 258422

I Produced this little guy last season, he has really clean markings almost jag like but 100% pure!


----------



## deebo (Jul 8, 2012)

Nat - thats a very nice jungle - if you ever get sick of it ill deal with it being a pain in the ***!


----------



## Kitah (Jul 8, 2012)

Gecko... those mac's are superb! I'm not normally a fan of mac's but I'd be tempted by one of those I'll admit. How old were they in those photos if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 9, 2012)

A couple more , mucking around with a new camera sorry about quality .


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 10, 2012)

so hypos count? ok then, then I'll add this little girl I got from Brad Walker. Coastal carpet hypo tiger. Brad said it was a red phase or something, guess that attributes to its golden shine or whatever, could be a caramel I don't know?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 10, 2012)

If stripeys are called RPs now then I have a heap of RPs. lol

RP scrubs? pmsl


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 10, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> If stripeys are called RPs now then I have a heap of RPs. lol
> 
> RP scrubs? pmsl


Just my take on the rp label but i don't really class a striped snake as an rp unless the base color breaks through the sides like a jag, obviously the more it does this the better . And tiger striped animals seem to be the key to many rp lines.


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 10, 2012)

TrueBlue said:


> A couple of hypos, posted these pics before, need to take some new ones.



Oh wow! They are some increadible animals!!! I will definatrly be keeping my eyes out for available animals! ^_^

Kayte Xo


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 10, 2012)

I added my Tiger as she's hypomelanistic, most wouldn't count it but it is kind of a reduced something of a kind. Anyone interested, contact Brad over at Australian Fauna Supplies or Crazy Carpets and see if he has any left, these ones will set you back $525 if interested.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 15, 2012)

A recent shot of one of my favourites. 110% pure locality produced jungle.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 16, 2012)

What locality?


----------



## leamos (Aug 13, 2012)

Thought i'd keep this thread going with a few pics of my new rp jungle male. There is a bit of confusion over the parents as when I picked it up I was told by the breeder it was bred from a B&Y x atherton. But after a few emails chasing down more information on the parents, the breeder apologised for any confusion and told me they are actually bred from Matthew Bonnett line palmerstons. Now I'm not sure what to believe, the presence of grey markings makes me think an atherton was involved. Could someone with experience in reduced pattern jungles give me their opinion


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2012)

pure B&W julatten I bred (hatched november 2011)


----------



## moussaka (Aug 13, 2012)

Colin said:


> pure B&W julatten I bred (hatched november 2011)



:shock: Holy god that thing is hot!


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2012)

RP Black & Yellow Jungle





pure RP jungle I bred from Apollo x Aphrodite


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 22, 2012)

very nice Colin, how much do they go for when you have them for sale?


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

Serpentaria said:


> very nice Colin, how much do they go for when you have them for sale?



Im sure Ive told you before I price animals on an individual basis from best down not a flat price. So whatever price I choose to put on them is the only answser I can give. Its against the rules to sell or offer for sale in non swap and shop forums. 
I also dont price snakes before they hatch either. Cheers

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 23, 2012)

Colin said:


> RP Black & Yellow Jungle




This one's a stunner Col!... Have you bred from this one? How did the hatchies turn out?


----------



## oakster (Aug 23, 2012)

this is my pure rp jungle no jag in him ill have a pure rp female im gettin in 2 weeks to go with him


----------



## Perko (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## dangles (Aug 23, 2012)

Colin said:


> pure B&W julatten I bred (hatched november 2011)



colin are u breeding any julatten's this year?


----------



## 19Anthony71 (Aug 27, 2012)

hi my jungles (palmerstons) clutch start 2011 poped out some rps out of 9 for there first clutch, and here are some.


----------



## Colin (Aug 27, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> This one's a stunner Col!... Have you bred from this one? How did the hatchies turn out?



Spiderwoman - clutch sister to mark sims Spiderman. mark never was able to breed this female unfortunately and the several years I've owned her has proven the same. She's never laid a clutch (even slugs) but each year I'm hoping that this will change and for success. She may have something wrong with her that prevents her from breeding although Im not sure of this and live in hope. Ive not interfered with her at all this season.. no pulling nesting box around and putting in spagnuim moss etc.. Ive just left her be.. and used drac (sxr line male) over her for the first time. Ive witnessed them mating several times and will keep a close watch on her but really want her to feel secure so have kept my interference to zero (even though the enclosure needs a clean) and have fingers crossed this approach may make a difference. Ive seen matings from fertile males many times with her but have never produced a clutch. So this will be the first time with Drac and the only difference to what Ive always done in the past is not interferring with the nest box, cleaning enclosure etc. She's always been a little nervous so my "non interferance" may give her confidence to relax and feel secure to lay if shes fertile and capable of this. But I honestly think there may be something wrong that prevents her from breeding. Ive thought about getting her overhauled by a vet to see if theres any answers, but as shes well and healthy and a little nervous, cant justify having her stressed out at the vets to get tests and samples taken. If she breeds it will be great but if not thats life.


----------



## meatman (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck Col. She is a stunning jungle


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck Col from me as well... hopefully she does produce a clutch even just one as those looks are too good not to pass on. But if she does'nt as you said that's life, it's not like your short of cracking jungles to produce more lovelies from


----------



## Colin (Sep 2, 2012)

dangles said:


> colin are u breeding any julatten's this year?



Yes I always breed them. I breed all my pure lines every season but offer them to prior customers and friends first and try not to advertise them. Cheers


----------



## Shauno (Sep 5, 2012)

Pure RP female jungle...


----------



## Perko (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Colin (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome stripes craig & love the colours too


----------



## ericrs (Sep 8, 2012)

id just like to say that even being a jag owner myself some of these rp's question why we even need jags. the patterns and colour are amazing.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Sep 8, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> My Obee x Tully RP's bred by Roger Lester, being paired this year, fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 257675



UPDATE: female has had her prelay shed four days ago, so fingers crossed I get some viable eggs


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 9, 2012)

That striped coastal puts the shizzle on my wizzle.........

and Perko those jungles are schmick, pm me if you will sell me them.......


----------



## Perko (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks mate, i gave the male jungle away, pm sent.



BARRAMUNDI said:


> That striped coastal puts the shizzle on my wizzle.........
> 
> and Perko those jungles are schmick, pm me if you will sell me them.......


----------



## Hellemose (Sep 15, 2012)

One of my RP harrisoni's

sorry for the quality, im not super photographer.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 17, 2012)

Hellemose said:


> One of my RP harrisoni's
> 
> sorry for the quality, im not super photographer.


Stimi colours...is this what they call a Honey Jungle cause looking at pics i cant c the difference....gota say im very impressed and WANT 1! argggggggggggggggh....miss read...Denmark ...oh well


----------



## tyson001 (Sep 17, 2012)

2 questions how do you define reduced pattern? and what amount of pattern needs to be reduced for it to be called reduced pattern?


----------



## CamdeJong (Sep 17, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Stimi colours...is this what they call a Honey Jungle cause looking at pics i cant c the difference....gota say im very impressed and WANT 1! argggggggggggggggh....miss read...Denmark ...oh well



Morelia spilota harrisoni, it's an Irian Jaya =)


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 19, 2012)

*RP Clutch*

First jungle clutch of the season has hatched!! Can't wait to see how they color up. Sorry for the crappy pic.

Cheers


----------



## Umbral (Dec 19, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> First jungle clutch of the season has hatched!! Can't wait to see how they color up. Sorry for the crappy pic.
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 274261


Very nice, bet your pleased with that result!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Perko said:


>


Very nice hypo tiger Coastal, did you breed it yourself?


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

Perko said:


>



hah she's getting beautiful aye be sure to pm us when she is old enough to breed would love to buy one of the offspring


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 20, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Very nice, bet your pleased with that result!



Thanks Umbral. I couldn't be happier. Normally i would expect approx. 1/4 of a suspected clutch to turn out consistently RP but this one has blown me away with ~95% of the hatchlings showing a full vertebral stripe and consistent, symmetrical breaks in the pattern (the "mushrooms" as i call em!!). This is RP clutch one of two this year so i hope the next one is just as nice!!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous bubs saltuarius! Love the patterns, should be gorgous when they colour up. Pft who needs jags!


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 20, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> First jungle clutch of the season has hatched!! Can't wait to see how they color up. Sorry for the crappy pic.
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 274261




Very nice mate!!!

Here are some updated pics of a RP coastal


----------



## Perko (Dec 20, 2012)

That one is a different one, i ended up with 3 off them, there was 4 like it in a clutch of 24, 20 where standard looking coastals.
Here's the one your talking about, might breed next year.



Nilesh said:


> hah she's getting beautiful aye be sure to pm us when she is old enough to breed would love to buy one of the offspring


----------



## Vixen (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cool, put me on the list, i'm a sucker for good looking Coastals.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

Perko said:


> That one is a different one, i ended up with 3 off them, there was 4 like it in a clutch of 24, 20 where standard looking coastals.
> Here's the one your talking about, might breed next year.



woops lol my bad they're both beautiful


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Perko said:


> That one is a different one, i ended up with 3 off them, there was 4 like it in a clutch of 24, 20 where standard looking coastals.
> Here's the one your talking about, might breed next year.




These are amazing mate!!! by far the best striped morelia


----------



## Perko (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks mate, i reckon one would go well with your RP coastal




jamesjr said:


> These are amazing mate!!! by far the best striped morelia


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 21, 2012)

Perko said:


> Thanks mate, i reckon one would go well with your RP coastal





That's funny..................cause i was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## ouroboros (Dec 22, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> If stripeys are called RPs now then I have a heap of RPs. lol
> 
> RP scrubs? pmsl


 Nice snake and and nice ink


----------

